# Turner Axle?



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

This happened this past weekend.



Nothing seems broke, just seems the axle popped out of the cup, tore the boot too. Is this a common problem? There is no snap ring that holds it in the cup.

I bought this axle used last year if its any consolation.

Also, is there part # that cross references with the boot? I don't want to wait for shipping.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd bet there's suppose to be a clip. I would think so anyway


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Turner doesn't always run a cir-clip on the inner, but that's usually in apps where a custom length was made & is left long so it can be trimmed to fit. 

The boot likely has an EMPI part number molded into it, usually right where the band goes over it on the cup. 



Are you sure it came apart or just maybe something wrapped up enough to twist the boot on the shaft & wad it up?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah your boot could have just got all twisted up.


----------

